# Small hive beetles in top bar hive?



## Txboi83 (Nov 4, 2011)

Today I was looking through my observation window and saw what looked like a beetle sticking its head out from the gap between the follower board and the wall of the hive so I inspected and found a few beetles I killed most and missed two of them I noticed that the bees attacked the two of them that got away so I did my research and found a few articles saying that a strong hive will keep the beetles at bay my hive is a strong hive with hygienic treats should I be worried?:s:s:s


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

I found my bees hauling out larvae one day (possibly SHB larvae). I haven't noticed them doing that for several days after. Since I don't open my hive at all, I'm just crossing my fingers they know how to take care of the problem. I did spray the ground near the entrance with a dilute tea of mashed garlic, onions and hot pepper and then covered the ground up with cedar shavings to break the life cycle of the larva in the ground. One beek swears by the cedar shavings so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I know that the dilute tea kills larva cause I experimented on one. But I don't know how it would affect bees.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

That's great that they are hauling out the larvae Bubbles! That seems to be a hive beetle resistant trait you have there! Keep that stock going! As for the poster. My hive got infested 1 week after install. There were about 60+ in there (that's a pretty bad infestation) I managed to just kill tons every time I went in. One inspection I killed 40 or more. After that my hive got bigger and strong and they seem to be keeping the beetles pinned up and even kicked a few out. There are still some in my hive, but the bees are keeping them pinned up and I kill as many as I can each inspection. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Small Hive Beetles are oppportunists. They have strong pheromone response like bees. They can identify the weak hive from a distance and exploit the weakness. SHB finish off a hive already weakened by Varroa, malnutrition, or another stress. Wax moths are the same way. When you see wax moths or over 50 SHB you have bigger problems you did not see. As you did, keep the hive strong and they will defend off intruders.


----------

